# What are the differences between racing, homing, and feral pigeons?



## pitbulllover

I've seen big, chubby, white "homing pigeons" and slimmer, gray "racing pigeons". I've also seen feral ones, of course. What are the differences? Are racing pigeons and feral pigeons the same thing? And which would be best for someone who doesn't want to breed, race, etc? Thanks!


----------



## spirit wings

racing pigeons are homing pigeons..one in the same..except racers are raced and bred better for the sport of racing...ferals are any pigeon that has escaped or let loose to fend for itself and can be any mix of breeds of pigeon.. but most are probably homer/racing pigeons living a feral life...like cats do. as far as picking what you want, you would have to ask yourself do you want to let them out to fly around the house or not.. the ones mostly used for this are homers/racers, rollers, tipplers,high flyers and other athletic flying breeds, most of the fancy pigeons for show do not fly well, but some do let them out to fly around the loft, but they really are not good at out flying a bird of prey when the others are savvy to that..


----------



## MaryOfExeter

I agree with Spirit Wings. All sorts of pigeons have been mixed into the feral population. Just depends on what got lost and survived to live the wild life. They aren't native here, but were brought over by fanciers moving to the country. So they probably did have a lot of homer ancestors, but no one is around to breed them for better homing ability, so ferals usually aren't best for it. All domestic pigeon breeds came from the Rock Dove, so they all have the homing instinct...it's just some have better ability than most. I wouldn't trust a feral flying back from 50 miles or more.

If you don't care about the breed, then you should adopt some pigeons from Mickacoo!  Lots of pigeons needing homes. Most of them are King pigeons, which can be settled to your loft and let out to fly some (they don't do much though, haha). They'll have to be kept under supervision when let out so predators don't come around. They make great pets, so you'll probably rather have them kept in so they are guaranteed safe! But if you were to let them get some outdoor exercise, it _is_ a possibility.


----------



## pitbulllover

Thanks for the information, MaryOfExeter and spirit wings! And, yes, I was planning on adopting from Mickacoo: My policy is Don't Buy, Adopt!


----------



## chayi

pitbulllover said:


> I've seen big, chubby, white "homing pigeons" and slimmer, gray "racing pigeons". I've also seen feral ones, of course. What are the differences? Are racing pigeons and feral pigeons the same thing? And which would be best for someone who doesn't want to breed, race, etc? Thanks!


The way i see it is. Its like humans we all look alike the differince is whats in side our brain


----------

